# Pay,



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

dump your box.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Done. This the only message board, of the dozens I am on, that only allows 20 messages total!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey wbrand, wuz you gonna send me a message?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Tryin too.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

And THIS is on the recipes forum????


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Any reason not too????? Funny, I can't seem to recollect the last recipe you posted. Please jog my memory, and opening a can of sardines don't count.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

wdbrand said:


> Any reason not too????? Funny, I can't seem to recollect the last recipe you posted. Please jog my memory, and opening a can of sardines don't count.


Wow! I'm just saying that a "dump you box" is NOT a recipe. What does my recipe postings have to do with anything? You want to do the dozens?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

RoryGoggin said:


> Wow! I'm just saying that a "dump you box" is NOT a recipe. What does my recipe postings have to do with anything? You want to do the dozens?


wbrand knows that this is about the only forum on this board that I hang out in. My box was full and this is the only way to get to me here. Sorry it causes you some concern.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

LOL - you are TOO easy!


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

+1


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

we're all easy......just old and like to cook........


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

RoryGoggin said:


> LOL - you are TOO easy!


?????


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Paymaster said:


> ?????


You've been trolled!  Sorry, I was just busting your (and wdbrands) chops. No offense? People do these msgs on every forum on this site (and some others). I just thought it was a funny - and expected a response saying something like, Yup, a recipe for (fill in the blank here). Oh well, what can I say? I drink some.


----------

